# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Finasteride 1 mg

## ron1989

goedenmiddag,

ik ben 23 jaar en ik ben al een poos aardig wat haar aan het verliezen, ik heb inhammen en achterop begint het aanzienelijk dunner teworden waar ik natuurlijk heel erg van baal.. want niemand zit op kaalheid tewachten.

ik ben zoals de titel al zegt van plan Finasteride 1 mg te gaan gebruiken..

iemand tips voor mij?

mvg,

Ron

----------

